# Abu Garcia Cardinal 500



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Just picked one up because I felt like it, YEAH! 8) I got a deal because it was the display model (out of stock otherwise) that Cabela's had.

I really like how smoothly it cranks, but I have yet to load it with line and use it.

I've never had a "good" reel, so to speak, so I'm not sure what to expect.

Anyone out there ever had (or currently have) one? What has your experience been with them?

Decent drag performance? Do they cast pretty well (no hangups from a steep spool)?

Thanks for your reviews. I'm going to mount it on my light action St. Croix.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

LOAH....I have two of the Abu Garcia's.

One is on a Eagle Claw, Feather Weight. It's a little dinky '300'. 
btw...it's loaded with 2lb. Stren. It's designed for the_ sensitive _fish... 

The other is on my Fenwick...........a '500'. Both seem like good reels, sometimes the line get caught up around the bail, but no big deal. Good, smooth motion on these. I've had no problem with either.


----------



## deadicatedweim (Dec 18, 2007)

I have been a cardinal fan for about 4 years and I love them. My first ones drag started failing this spring and I finally retired it after 4 years


----------



## americanforkdude (Sep 13, 2007)

I have a cardinal and the dang thing squels like it has dirt in the bearings or something but it has never seen the ground. I've seen other people put there Cardinals through h.e.l.l. and they hold up, but i must've got a lemon. I won't buy one again.


----------

